# Straight Leg Sleeping



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone else's V sleep like this? Sadie sleeps with her legs straight out. Usually pressed into your back at night - LOL!

And she loves to drape herself over the edge of a chair or sofa.

Sweet baby.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Vizsla Baby*, what a cute picture! 

My Sophie too sleeps with straight legs. Well, initially she'll curl up and then later she'll toss and turn and will stretch her legs right into my stomach! Ouch


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My Willie Boy often does that, too. He straightens out his hind legs, as well, and they cross under his front legs, making a big "X". He does this in his easy chair. He's very leggy. (But if he's feeling a little chilly, he tucks his legs up under himself.) My friends have commented that they've never seen a dog do this straight-legged sleeping before. I think that his legs are just so long, he doesn't always know what to do with them!


----------



## ElGranto (Jan 19, 2012)

Odin does the same. He starts out curled up and then within about 20 min he'll be sprawled out and snoring. Sometimes it's so loud we have shift him just to hear the tv.


----------



## Firefighter (Oct 29, 2011)

I was going to ask if this was normal. lol

my v legs like, Lock straight! do yours legs lock?


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

There legs are so funny when they sleep. Yes, Oso's lock. Or they are all crumbly on top of him like a spider. I tried to get a photo yesterday. They were straight up in the air. He heard the camera turn on and stirred, moving to the side. You can still see the leg action though.


----------

